
Ask HN: Bitcoin || Ether? - artur_makly
please write or upvote your choice for which best to buy as an investment.
======
olegkikin
Ethereum has better features. Ethereum is inflationary.

Bitcoin has better infrastructure, much more fame, and much bigger community,
is deflationary.

Why not diversify if you're not sure?

"Any ICO" is not a bad advice, just buy a few different ones. They seem to
grow exponentially.

~~~
artur_makly
is there 1 service that will allow me to buy and track all major ICOs ?

~~~
olegkikin
Buy - no. You can buy many (~200 different ones) on bittrex, but not all of
them.

Track - most likely yes, unless you get some really obscure ICO. There are
many free portfolio trackers, I use [https://coin.fyi](https://coin.fyi)

~~~
artur_makly
one friend just advised:

"I'd recommend buying BTC, selling the swap on www.bitmex.com and getting the
passive return in USD from the swap rate

..Or you could buy some BTC, some ETH, an 5-7 other coins in some ratio, set
up all the wallets for them, and hold them in cold storage for 5 years you
have a decent chance of out-performing the swap yield

you could buy 10% BTC, 10% ETH, 15% LTC, 15% ETC, 10% XMR, 10% of 4 others ..
thing is that portfolio could go down 50% or 70% before it goes up 300%...

you could also have that portfolio and have 40% in dollarized BTC..

having 40% hedged and earning say 30% a year really helps to limit your
downside and it also means you have dry powder to buy the next big down-turn.

"

~~~
olegkikin
Yes, there are many options, your friend listed some. I'd start with something
simple, just buying a few coins or ICOs and holding them for a while, since
you want an investment.

------
airbreather
NEO, no POW.

------
vieques
Ether

------
pgeorgep
Any ICO

~~~
artur_makly
thats like buying any car.

are you suggesting that any ico has the same ROI potential?

~~~
pgeorgep
Not the same potential, but rather exponential potential.

[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/09/initial-coin-offerings-
surpa...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/09/initial-coin-offerings-surpass-
early-stage-venture-capital-funding.html)

------
artur_makly
ether

------
artur_makly
bitcoin

------
GrumpyNl
ether

